# Would this help or hinder your workout?



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2009)

I approve.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 17, 2009)

I..i....i....shit..brb.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 18, 2009)

Even the interviewer wants her.


----------



## T_man (Mar 18, 2009)

sex


----------



## largepkg (Mar 18, 2009)

Umm workout, what's that? The only thing I see is a babe in need of my attention.


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not going to lie.

I live at a University, and we have hot hot ass bitches like that
in the REC Center at school all the time.

It def. motivates me to do well!!


----------



## SJ69 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I'd have to be careful when deciding what gym shorts to wear, overall I could work out in jeans and benefit from the extra motivation.


----------



## the.powerhouse (Mar 22, 2009)

with her watching there would be a serious danger of me starting to stem weights that I shouldn't!


----------



## Skib (Mar 22, 2009)

wow


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2009)

she is hot as fuck.. wow.

however i go to the gym to lift, so it really wouldnt matter to me.. my focus is on my routine.


----------



## jwalk127 (Mar 22, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> I'm not going to lie.
> 
> I live at a University, and we have hot hot ass bitches like that
> in the REC Center at school all the time.
> ...


same here! sometimes i think the wieght room at school is goin to turn into a fuckin strip club....


----------



## T_man (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a little contraption for her that will help her with squat form.

She just needs to sit on it, then go up and down again and repeat for a couple hundred reps maybe into the thousands depending on her form. It's really stiff so it will make sure she doesn't ruin her form


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 23, 2009)

For me, that would be a motivating distraction.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 23, 2009)

jwalk127 said:


> same here! sometimes i think the wieght room at school is goin to turn into a fuckin strip club....



i wouldnt complain.


----------



## blueboy75 (Mar 23, 2009)

she is dope.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2009)

it thought it was going to be a spotter with big breasteses


----------



## jwalk127 (Mar 23, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> i wouldnt complain.



haha....im not!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2009)

Brazil?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd be setting personal records with her around.

There's truly nothing like a sexy ass woman like that who deadlifts and squats.

Yum - I'd definitely eat her butthole.


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 23, 2009)

I honestly don't think it would really effect my workout. I'd definitely enjoy the show during my warmups, but once I started working, I doubt I'd even look at her.
maybe between sets....


----------

